# CAT 257B Flipped



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

One of our guys flipped our 257, was driving downhill and for whatever reason was turning with the arms up and flipped the machine to the front. Long story short, machine ran without oil where it needed to be for too long, cooked 2 main bearings and 2 rod bearings, engine is 1500 hours old. Any thoughts on this repair ......reman engine? turn the crank and use oversized bearings?short block? .........new engine(long block) is out of the question at about 9 grand.

You'd think they'd put a friggin fuel cut in there in case the thing flips.....................


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

That sucks.... It is my understanding that they shut off when low oil pressure...You may want to check the murphy setup... And ummm post a sticker.. Turn Machine OFF when upside down!!!


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

I am not sure if CAT is still offering no interest no payments for 6/12 months on these type of repairs...They are slow because of the economic times.. 
I personally would go with a reman from cat.. or at the very least a short block.. they probably have one on the shelf.. Snow is Coming!!!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Funny you say that about snow......We don't use the CAT at all for snow. Owner is still trying to get over replacing tracks and rollers last year, fears any snow work will eventually involve salt and thus with the way things get packed into the tracks/rollers/undercarriage damage will result. We have 8 rubber tire skid steers so there really isn't much of a "need" I tried to get him into neutra wash/seal but ANYWAY. I was thinking there'd be a low pressure cut off but, I guess it didn't/doesn't work or isn't there. So don't travel down hill with a load and the arms up then stop short or turn......Thats our oops of the year. My numbers were off BTW, brand new long block is 5k, the GM is thinking new crank,bearings and labor for about 2500........I'd do the long block, but I'm not cutting the check.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Was that guy drinking, smoking, or just stupid? I know everyone can make mistakes, but that's jut ridiculous Was the guy straped in? Or floating around and couldn't shut it down?


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Hopefully the guy was fired:realmad: We fired a guy just for driving our company truck in a ditch he just scratched the paint but we pay for that and our hand book says (ANY) accidents and your gone.prsport:waving:


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Doing the repair may be less expensive but you better have a good mechanic do the job. The cost to rebuild the engine can end up costing more if you have someone doing things incorrectly. You may also find other things wrong once you get inside. On the other hand you know what your costs will be up front with the reman. It will also come with a better guarantee.
Rubber side down!


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

I like the sticky note idea. Turn machine off when upside down. Classic.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes it is................Does anyone have a firm answer on whether there is a low pressure shut off? No the guy was not fired, he is actually on of our most valuable crew leaders, he had a reason for whatever he was doing and he explained himself, I don't know the reasoning.....I was not there, was he stupid, seems so, was it intentional, no way. I can't see firing someone if they have an "accident", thats why they're accidents, any willful or careless acts are reviewed, then action is taken. You have insurance for dumb ****, sometimes it doesn't cover things, thats a cost of doing business whether you did something dumb or one of your people did.


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

I think if it were me forest, I would lean more on a reman engine. It mite save you some downtime sooner than later. Being you lost a couple bearings already, the others im sure were stressed.


----------

